# لجنة السلامة والصحة المهنية



## ja'far abu shaikha (15 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نعلم جميعنا بضرورة وجود لجنة تعنى بالسلامة والصحة المهنية في كل مؤسسة وممن تتكون هذه اللجنة ومهمة هذه اللجنة ومسؤولية مشرف السلامة والصحة المهنية في هذه اللجنة وكذلك الدولة وأصحاب العمل والعاملين.


----------



## sayed00 (15 يونيو 2009)

اخى جعفر

احس ان موضوع اللجة هذا كلام على ورق و ليس لة دور

لو هناك قسم للسلامة فى المؤسسة يكون مسؤل عن الموضوع و مخول من الادارة يفعل اكثر من موضوع اللجنة


----------



## ahmedeng2007 (16 يونيو 2009)

ياباشا ان غير متفق مع سيادتك يابشمهندس سيد لانه يوجد بعض القرارات تحتاج الي قرار من صاحب الما


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (16 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي سيد وأخي أحمد الكلام الذي تفضلتما به كلام صحيح ولكن لابد من أن تأخذ اللجنة دورها وذلك أن كل فرد في هذه اللجنة له دور وله خبرته الخاصة في مجال عمله والذي بدوره يفيد اللجنة في أمور السلامة والصحة المهنية التي تخص عمله ، كما أن من الصعب أن توظف المنشأة ( بعض المنشأت ) كادر مختص في السلامة والصحة المهنية وذلك حسب القانون الخاص بالسلامة والصحة المهنية في كل بلد ، إن صاحب المنشأة أو المدير العام هو رئيس اللجنة وبالتالي إتخاذ القرارات يكون بسهولة إلى حد ما في وجوده ( إذا حضر )؟؟؟!!!

وبالتالي ومن تجربتي الشخصية يجب علينا إعطاء هذه اللجنة الفرصة ومحاولة تثبيت إجتماعات هذه اللجنة مرة واحدة كل شهر.


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (16 يونيو 2009)

يا اخواني
نحن نفاضل ونقارن بين جهاز السلامة ولجنة السلامة وهما الاثنيين لهما كيان ووظائف متكاملة ومنفصلة
والاثنان يجب ان يكونا موجودين بكل مؤسسة يزيد عدد العاملين فيها عن 50 عامل
وهذا بحكم القانون المصري
ولكل منهم نظام عمل ودور محدد بالقانون
ووجود احدهم لا يغني عن الاخر
وعدم وجود احدهم مخالفة قانونية تستحق غرامة فورية
فعلي ماذا الجدال
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sayed00 (16 يونيو 2009)

احمد

بغض النظر عن قانون العمل الذى يفرض هذه اللجنة

هل دورها فعال ام صورة فقط لغض الطرف و البعد عن غرامات القانون

لو كانت اختيارية ربما كانت فاعلة اكثر

اية رايكم


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (17 يونيو 2009)

م سيد
لو جهاز السلامة مفعل
يبقى اللجنة مفعلة
والعكس صحيح
لان المسالة ثقافة شركة
وفي كلا الحالتين الاثنين لازم يكونو موجودين
وشكرا


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (17 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

إخواني الأعزاء
لو كانت اللجنة إختيارية لن تقوم أي منشأة بتفعيل دورها لذلك الكثير من القوانين الملزمة تكون مفيدة في تفعيل أمور السلامة والصحة المهنية.
في بعض المنشأت يوجد تفتيش من قِبل شركات عالمية مختصة بالسلامة والصحة المهنية تكون وسيطة بين المنشأت للتأكد من تلبية إشتراطات السلامة ومن ضمن هذه الإشتراطات لجنة السلامة والصحة المهنية( مع ضرورة تفعيلها ).


----------



## عمر كاممل (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*لجان السلامة*

:63::63:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> الاخوة الاغزاء
> ارجو ان لا يغيب عن سيادتكم ان اللجنة تجتمع في بعض الاماكن نظراً للضغوط القانونية ولكن غالبا ما يكون القرارات لا يتم تفعيلها وانما يتم الاجتماع ليرفع كل مسئول عن نفسة المسئولية وتحميلها على الاخرين
> وشكراً


----------



## ابوعبدالسلام محمد (11 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء 

وإدارة السلامة وقواعد السلامة وبرامجها بدون دعم من الإداره العليا بالمنشأة سوف تكون مهمشة ولا لها أي قيمه على ارض الواقع.

 فمن الواجب إقناع الإدارة العليا أولاً بتبني ودعم السلامة في كل مدجالات المنشأة ومن يمثلها.​


----------



## almasry (15 نوفمبر 2009)

الأخوة الأعزاء في كثير من الأحيان تكون اللجنه و الجهاز مجرد إجراءات شكلية زي طفاية الحريق في السيارة


----------



## المهندس أحمد ستار (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*لجنة الصحة والسلامة المهنية*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*أشكرك زميلي العزيز جعفر على هذا الموضوع الهام جدا في حياتنا العملية جميعا ودون استثناء وأسمح لي والزملاء أن أعقب على ذلك لأنني كنت مديرا لأحد مشاريعنا الحيوية ولمدة عشرون عاما وكان ذلك من أهتماماتي المباشرة على الواقع الفعلي والميداني .*
*اذ تعتبر الصحة والسلامة المهنية من أكثر المواضيع أهمية بجميع منشاتنا وعند تنفيذها بشكل صحيح فانها تقلل من مخاطر اصابات العمل من جهة وتوفير المال اللازم لمعالجة الاصابات الناجمة عن اصابات العمل وحسب طبيعة عمل كل منشأة مثل :*
*( المخاطر الناجمة عن الغازات السامة والمواد الكيميائية - الضجيج الناجم عن الألات لأكثر من 80 ديسيبل - أخطار الحرائق الناجمة عن الدارات القصيرة لعدم التأريض المناسب والحماية من أخطار الحرائق الناجمة عن عدم وجود أجهزة الحماية من الصواعق بشكل مناسب - عدم ارتداء الالبسة الواقية من أخطار العمل وحسب طبيعة كل عمل ....... الخ ) .*
*لذلك فانه يتطلب مايلي :*​ 

*- دراسة أصابات العمل التي حدثت في الشهر السابق واسبابها لأجل الحد من تكرار حدوثها .*


*- الفحص الطبي الدوري لكافة العاملين بالمنشأة للتأكد من سلامتهم من التعرض للاصابات بأخطار المهنة .*
*- فتح سجلات تنظم كافة الملاحظات فيما يتعلق بذلك والأجراءات المتخذة في معالجة كافة السلبيات . *
*والسؤال الذي يشغل بالي جدا جدا :*
*1- هل يتم التطبيق الفعلي على أرض الواقع لما ذكرت أم تدوين ملاحظات على الورقيات ؟؟؟؟!*
*2- وهل هناك لجان مختصة تقوم بالجولات الميدانية على المنشات لمراقبة تطبيق التعليمات بالدقة المطلوبة ؟؟؟! *
*أرجوا أن يكون ذلك مجال أهتمام كل الزملاءلأنه وكما يقال ( درهم وقاية خير من قنطار علاج ) *​ 
*:70:أخيكم بالله : م. أحمد الشهابي*​


----------



## المهندس أحمد ستار (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*لجنة الصحة والسلامة المهنية*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أشكرك زميلي العزيز جعفر على هذا الموضوع الهام جدا في حياتنا العملية جميعا ودون استثناء وأسمح لي والزملاء أن أعقب على ذلك لأنني كنت مديرا لأحد مشاريعنا الحيوية ولمدة عشرون عاما وكان ذلك من أهتماماتي المباشرة على الواقع الفعلي والميداني .
اذ تعتبر الصحة والسلامة المهنية من أكثر المواضيع أهمية بجميع منشاتنا وعند تنفيذها بشكل صحيح فانها تقلل من مخاطر اصابات العمل من جهة وتوفير المال اللازم لمعالجة الاصابات الناجمة عن اصابات العمل وحسب طبيعة عمل كل منشأة مثل :
( المخاطر الناجمة عن الغازات السامة والمواد الكيميائية - الضجيج الناجم عن الألات لأكثر من 80 ديسيبل - أخطار الحرائق الناجمة عن الدارات القصيرة لعدم التأريض المناسب والحماية من أخطار الحرائق الناجمة عن عدم وجود أجهزة الحماية من الصواعق بشكل مناسب - عدم ارتداء الالبسة الواقية من أخطار العمل وحسب طبيعة كل عمل ....... الخ ) .
لذلك فانه يتطلب مايلي :​

- دراسة أصابات العمل التي حدثت في الشهر السابق واسبابها لأجل الحد من تكرار حدوثها .

- الفحص الطبي الدوري لكافة العاملين بالمنشأة للتأكد من سلامتهم من التعرض للاصابات بأخطار المهنة .
- فتح سجلات تنظم كافة الملاحظات فيما يتعلق بذلك والأجراءات المتخذة في معالجة كافة السلبيات . 
والسؤال الذي يشغل بالي :
1- هل يتم التطبيق الفعلي على أرض الواقع لما ذكرت أم تدوين ملاحظات على الورقيات ؟؟؟!
2- وهل هناك لجان مختصة تقوم بالجولات الميدانية على المنشات لمراقبة تطبيق التعليمات بالدقة المطلوبة ؟؟؟! 
أرجوا أن يكون ذلك مجال أهتمام كل الزملاءلأنه وكما يقال ( درهم وقاية خير من قنطار علاج )
أخوكم بالله : المهندس أحمد الشهابي​*


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (22 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي العزيز المهندس أحمد الشهابي أشكرك على هذه المداخلة المتميزة وجزاك الله خيراً.


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (22 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور أخي جعفر
مع تمنياتي أن تقرأ الفقرة الأولى من دورة السلامة المهنية


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (23 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي العزيز المهندس غسان خليل علوة قمت بقراءة الموضوع جزاك الله خيراً.


----------



## تيم الحسن (15 يناير 2010)

من واقع تجربتى على مدى 30 عاما بهذا المجال الهام جدا و الحيوى جدا جدا بالكثير من الشركات خصوصا الصناعية بالمدن الجديدة فأن صاحب المال لا يقوم بعمل احتياطات الامن الصناعى الا بشق الانفس عندما يحس بأن منشاته على وشك او من الممكن ان تفنى نهائياً من الوجود بسبب البخل او قلة الاستعناء او انها نقود فالهواء لن تعود و لكن عندما يرى بعينه او يقرا خبرا بأى جريدة عن احتراق منشأة فأن القلوب تقف لدى الحناجر و الله المستعان ان اطالت عليكم .


----------



## م.سعد نجم (23 يناير 2010)

مشكور


----------



## Abu Alaiham (15 فبراير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخي المهندس / غسان المحترم​أنا مهندس بترول من اليمن , وأريد القيام بعمل أليه وإعداد تخطيط لإشتراطات الأمن والسلامة في منشآت النفط المتوجب إتباعها, ومنها الإشتراطات الواجب إتباعها للداخلين إلى المنشآت النفطية للعاملين والزائرين والعربات وناقلات النفط, وخصوصاً الفنيين
ووضعها بشكل ألية وبرنامج يتم متابعته للتأكد من تنفيذه كافة المنشآت
وكما تعلم فان اليمن وخاصة في مجال السلامة لا يزال أغلب العاملين يفتقدون للوعي وقكر الأمن والسلامة... أرجو مساعدتي بقدر ما تستطيع لآن الموضوع يهم الكثير
ولك خالص التقدير...​المهندس / أنور العامري


----------



## عمر_عسكر (21 مارس 2010)

نجد فى تشكيل اللجنه وخلصه بعد التوسعات التى توجد فى الهياكل التنظيميه انه يجب زياده مشاركه المختصين من جهاز السلامه


----------



## المهندس السياحي (15 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم يا اخوانى بخصوص موضوع لجنة السلامة والصحة المهنية موضوع فعال ومهم جدا لأن كل فرد له خبرتة ويواجه مخاطرمختلفة عن الاخرويرى مخاطر ممكن ان تواجهة الغير كذلك لانعقاد هذة اللجنة لابد من حضور عدد معين من الاعضاء وانا شخصيا اقوم بعقد هذة اللجنة ووننفذ كل قراراتها خصوصا وان مدير عام الشركة رئيسها


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (9 أبريل 2014)

شكررررررررررا


----------

